#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Стажёр

## Anthony

Стажёр (2015)
70-летний вдовец Бен Уитакер обнаруживает, что выход на пенсию — еще не конец. Пользуясь случаем, он становится старшим стажером на сайте моды под руководством Джулс Остин.



Хороший такой фильм, умиротворяющий. Феминистичный правда, но в меру.

----------

ПавелПас (29.01.2019)

----------


## Петр Слепцов

Хорошая добрая комедия, особо феминизма там не увидел.

----------

